# Looking for Yellow Shrimps



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

What's a good place to get these little guys?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I believe Igor sells his


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks, I'll send him a pm!


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

you might check with Jaysan also... he was mentioned getting some possibly last month.


----------

